# Twine arm problems with a JD 530 round baler



## jneuman302 (May 27, 2011)

The problem I am having is that when the twine arm goes to wrap, it will not have enough power to trip the return cycle. And when it returns it does not have the power to finish the tying cycle, and cut the twine. we have replaced he pump, checked screens, and adjustments, everything seems fine. If we run the twine arm when the baler is empty, it works fine, but as soon as u start baling, it wont run right. we do use Type F fluid. any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## ROLLNITUP (May 25, 2009)

belt slipping?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm not familiar with this model baler/tying setup, but if it uses a hydraulic cylinder to control the arms, have you tried replacing the seals on the piston in the cylinder? If they have any leakage the oil could simply be moving past the piston and returning to the pump.


----------



## Greyhorse (Jun 22, 2009)

The only thing I can think of is that the arm is not in time or one of the teeth on the gears is messed up somehow. Make sure the mark lines up on the two sets of gears on the twine arm...... maybe take the arm off and see if it binds for some reason or if something is very worn, it's easy to pull off.


----------



## jneuman302 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. I will try all of them. I have done everything else.


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

My 530 does almost the same thing, but it always comes back around, it just gets hung up for a few seconds before it has what seems like enough pressure to trip the return cycle. I found that if you turn the twine spacing knob all the way in to seat it, and then back out, it will clear any trash that might have gotten in the valve, then it works better for a while.


----------

